# jfreechart und Struts / JSPs



## Lacos (15. Apr 2006)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe folgendes Problem:

ich möchte/muss verschiedene Diagramme in einer J2EE Umgebung erstellen.
Ich habe mir gedacht, dass ich die Diagramme irgendwo in einer Action erzeuge und dann einfach,
beispilesweise als ImageMap in die Session lege.

Beim Durchsuchen des Forums habe ich aber gelesen dass man so etwas lieber nicht in die session legt, da es u.a. gravierende Auswirkungen auf die Performace hat. Ist das wahr?

Wie sollte man bei so etwas eigentlich vorgehen? 

Sollte man eventuell den Umweg über die Festplatte gehen? - Das wäre zumindest für mich nicht so vorteilhaft.

Eigentlich sollte das kein grosser Overhead sein wenn man ein Bild bzw. eine Imagemap in die Session legt und dann in der entsprechenden JSP anzeigt oder?

Viele Grüße,
Lacos


----------



## jdevelop.eu (17. Apr 2006)

Könntest doch probieren die Dateien in einem temporären Verzeichnis anzulegen und den Link dazu an den Client schicken. Müsstest halt noch eine Reinigungsroutine schreiben.


----------



## Lacos (17. Apr 2006)

jdevelop.eu hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Könntest doch probieren die Dateien in einem temporären Verzeichnis anzulegen und den Link dazu an den Client schicken. Müsstest halt noch eine Reinigungsroutine schreiben.



Ja das Problem ist, dass ich gerade dies umgehen möchte / muss...


----------



## Gast (17. Apr 2006)

Wieso sollte die Performance leiden nur weil du ein paar bytes in der Sesion speicherst? Du verbrauchst nur Speicher, teste aus wie hoch der Speicherbedarf ist (JConsole ist ganz gut) und dann weisst du ob er angemessen ist oder nicht.


----------

